# Giant rabbit toys



## piglet2003 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi, I have a giant french lop called Sebs he is a house rabbit and from a rescue. We got him to go with our other french and they did make a lovely couple sadly she had a heart problem and passed away. The problem i am finding is it seems to be getting harder and harder to find giant rabbit toys, wicker type balls he destroys within 30 mins lol, he has toilet rolls etc but i just wanted to get him something different.
Thanks


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Make your own  get a cereal box, tape up the ends and cut a few small holes in the side, pop some treats or just normal pellets in and let him throw it around and rip it up to get at the treats 
Egg boxes with treats in are also great fun!

Hang his veg up - I have a group of 7 so they have a whole broccoli but will work with smaller ammounts - make it so he has to reach up a little to get it and so that it is in free space so it moves around, will keep him amused for an hour or so I would say 
Kebab skewers hung up so they move are great to put apple or carrot onto 

Plastic dog treat balls are also ideal for pellets, they chase them around like mad things!

Apple tree branches are a good alternative for him to chew on, or pear. They last longer than willow normally.

As a general rule, mine get "given" their food in the morning, they have to "work" for it in the evening!
What a horrible mummy I am!  

*Heidi*


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Id get doggy toys, My rabbits have a kong, a treat ball, a rope ball etc etc.


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

can you hang stuff on normall string or does it have to be anything specal


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

wacky said:


> can you hang stuff on normall string or does it have to be anything specal


I just use normal packaging or garden type string (white or green), they havn't as far as I can tell tried to eat it yet! :tongue_smilie:
(you can see the green stuff in the sig pic above them)

Oh, and to add

Teething rings for babies (not water filled!) the "keys" type tend to go down well.
Plastic plant pots, any size they can throw.
The balls for cats (with the holes in) so they can push them or pick them up.
Paper bags are a winner aswell (primark type) or the empty food bag with just a little bit of food in!

If I see anything that I think will be ok, whether its dog, cat or human, I get it and try it 

*Heidi*


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

thanks i think ill have a go tomoz see what alvira thinks to hanging veg


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

wacky said:


> thanks i think ill have a go tomoz see what alvira thinks to hanging veg


Mine all have different approaches, most definately Mclaren and Kimba! Mclaren pushes it so it rests on his side and stops moving so he can eat it(clever bunny!) Kimba just chases it around until it rests up against someone else (not so clever but lucky!) 

*Heidi*


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

i cant wait to see what she does i bet she just looks at me and thinks what does she exspect me to do now


----------



## piglet2003 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi, Thank you all for the replys i will be trying some of them out. We already buy baby toys for him lol. He has quite a few balls already. We did buy the ball on a rope for dogs but he destroyed it. Willow balls we buy quite a few every week as they don't last him more than an hour . I haven't found a play tunnel big enough for him yet but i am still looking and trying to find him a new wife it has been a year since Bunny passed. I am hoping one of the local rescues will soon have a suitable wife.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I keep thinking of hanging fruit/veg in my shed but then I think it must be torture for poor Rosie who would chase it around but not be able to get any because she has no front teeth. Its going to be something for the future for them I think and not whilst my old girl is with us, not nice to think about but she has so much wrong with her plus she's 8 I prepare for the worst every anaesthetic she has..


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

piglet2003 said:


> Hi, Thank you all for the replys i will be trying some of them out. We already buy baby toys for him lol. He has quite a few balls already. We did buy the ball on a rope for dogs but he destroyed it. Willow balls we buy quite a few every week as they don't last him more than an hour . I haven't found a play tunnel big enough for him yet but i am still looking and trying to find him a new wife it has been a year since Bunny passed. I am hoping one of the local rescues will soon have a suitable wife.


My giant has a kids play tunnel...i got mine from a 2nd hand shop also pets at home bunny kongs Kong Red Rubber Toy Fill with Food or Treats for Rabbits Ferrets | eBay good, how about a pop up tent to go with the tunnel?


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

giant bunnies can have all the same toys as normal bunnies 

My lot's favourite toys are balls (especially the doggie treat ball), toilet tubes, egg boxes with food in, their teach-n-treat, cat tunnels, things they can hop on/off and babies' stacking cups. 

Wicker toys are a total waste imo. They cost quite a bit and are destroyed within minutes by my lot. Those wooden bridge things are a good alternative as they take a lot more chewing and the buns can lie underneath them.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

One of my Bunnys Loui had a teddy bear which he loved...I used to open his hutch in the morning and he'd grab it in his teeth and run out into the garden, then when it was time to go into his hutch again he'd grab his ted and run back in he was so tame and so cute bless him,....by the time be was about 9 or 10 there was only the feet part left on this teddy and he'd do the same....in the morning he'd go grab his feet in his mouth....run round the garden all day and at night go grab his feet and return to his hutch...those feet where buried with him when he went....all mine have their favourite toys I love it


----------

